

Earth's rotation may account for wayward spacecraft - moog
http://space.newscientist.com/article/dn13411-earths-rotation-may-account-for-wayward-spacecraft.html

======
nsrivast
Something orbiting the earth at thousands of mph is too fast by .01 mph and we
know something is wrong? Physics is awesome, and space is a very cool
laboratory.

